# 1040 Tax form help...



## francis2014 (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm filing married filing separately. I need some help filling out the 1040 form.

1. For the exemption part, 6a and 6b do I check myself or my spouse? 

2. On line 21, it says list type of income. Do I write foreign income in this spot on the dotted lines.

3. Line 40 Itemized deductions- there is a box to the left and says single or married filing separately, $6,300. Do I put $6,300 on line 40. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## francis2014 (Feb 10, 2017)

Also, I have less than $10,000 in my foreign bank account. Does that mean I don't have to file FinCEN form 114 (FBAR).


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> 1. For the exemption part, 6a and 6b do I check myself or my spouse?


If you're filing separately, you only check box 6a for yourself.


> 2. On line 21, it says list type of income. Do I write foreign income in this spot on the dotted lines.


What sort of "other income" are you declaring here? If you're filing a form 2555 for the FEIE, see this instruction on the 2555 form:


> Foreign earned income exclusion. Enter the smaller of line 16 or line 17 here and in parentheses on Form 1040, line 21. Next to the amount enter “2555-EZ.” On Form 1040, subtract this amount from your income to arrive at total income on Form 1040, line 22 .


If you're using a full 2555 form (i.e. not the EZ version), there is a similar instruction toward the end of the form telling you to enter the amount in parentheses (indicates this is to be subtracted) along with "2555" in the part for type.


> 3. Line 40 Itemized deductions- there is a box to the left and says single or married filing separately, $6,300. Do I put $6,300 on line 40.


Precisely.

If the total of all your foreign bank accounts (assuming you have more than one) is less than $10,000 then you don't have to file a FinCEN 114/FBAR at all. And, you should indicate "No" for the second part of question 7a in Part III of Schedule B. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## francis2014 (Feb 10, 2017)

Yes I'm using form 2555 EZ and I put the amount in parentheses on line 21 on the 1040, but to the left on line 21 it says "Other income. List type and amount". I guess I should write foreign income on the dotted lines since it asks for the type of income. Is that correct?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No, follow the instructions quite literally. On the line for "list type" you put "2555-EZ" - it's how you explain that it's a negative number and comes from the FEIE on the 2555-EZ form.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

